
Beyoncé's Parkwood Entertainment sued over website accessibility - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/jan/04/beyonce-parkwood-entertainment-sued-over-website-accessibility
======
gooseus
Is there precedence for such a lawsuit?

I've wondered about legal obligations to web accessibility in the past and
assumed it would eventually become a bigger issue since.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
My previous understanding was that these kinds of web accessibility lawsuits
and fines were relegated to government web services and vendors, both those
for external and internal use. Seems that there is a broadening interpretation
of the ADA due to the increasing ubiquity and essential utility of e-commerce.

